# No Birth Certificate



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

My name is Dr. Fayiz Saleem Qureshi and at present Im working as a medical officer in Medical Intensive Care Unit of Services Hospital Lahore.
I recently applied for Canadian Immigration in Skilled Workers Category on 22nd Feb 2009 and got immediate approval from Canada and now I have to submit my documents to Canadian Embassy office in Islamabad. 
My only problem is that I do not have a birth Certificate. I was borne in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and I cant get it from there now. What can be the solution for this?
And I want to ask you one more thing that I had given some medical exams for USA called USMLE ( United States Medical Licensing Examinations ). I gave three exams which were in English and last one was Clinical Skills Exam. In Clinial Skills Exam, I had to check 12 patients, take history in English, examine, council and write my assessment on paper which I successfully passed by the grace of Allah/God. Can these exams be alternative for IELTS or do I still need to give IELTS?
Thanks 
Regards 
FSQ.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fayiz said:


> My name is Dr. Fayiz Saleem Qureshi and at present Im working as a medical officer in Medical Intensive Care Unit of Services Hospital Lahore.
> I recently applied for Canadian Immigration in Skilled Workers Category on 22nd Feb 2009 and got immediate approval from Canada and now I have to submit my documents to Canadian Embassy office in Islamabad.
> My only problem is that I do not have a birth Certificate. I was borne in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and I cant get it from there now. What can be the solution for this?
> And I want to ask you one more thing that I had given some medical exams for USA called USMLE ( United States Medical Licensing Examinations ). I gave three exams which were in English and last one was Clinical Skills Exam. In Clinial Skills Exam, I had to check 12 patients, take history in English, examine, council and write my assessment on paper which I successfully passed by the grace of Allah/God. Can these exams be alternative for IELTS or do I still need to give IELTS?
> ...


Firstly the absence of birth certificates is, I'm sure, something Canadian Immigration has experienced many times over the years. I would think a notarized statement would suffice.
As regards your IELTS test for Canada you should enquire with the Canadian Consulate in Islamabad or closest post. I would go on the assumption that you would require to be re-tested and hope for the best that it's not required.


----------



## Fayiz (Apr 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly the absence of birth certificates is, I'm sure, something Canadian Immigration has experienced many times over the years. I would think a notarized statement would suffice.
> As regards your IELTS test for Canada you should enquire with the Canadian Consulate in Islamabad or closest post. I would go on the assumption that you would require to be re-tested and hope for the best that it's not required.


Thank you so much. I will make Notarized statement for Birth Certificate and will myself prefer as well to give IELTS as if I can pass USMLE then IELTS should not be trouble.
Thanks again
FAYIZ.


----------



## Mids (Sep 15, 2014)

HI, 

I wanted to know did you get your Canadian immigration ? As my Husband and I are applying and He lost his Birth certificate too. Please advice what alternative did you use and does it fulfill the purpose.

Thank you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Mids said:


> HI,
> 
> I wanted to know did you get your Canadian immigration ? As my Husband and I are applying and He lost his Birth certificate too. Please advice what alternative did you use and does it fulfill the purpose.
> 
> Thank you



Do you seriously expect someone to reply to a thread that died off five years ago????


----------

